# Couple of red oak toobers



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's a couple of red oak tube shooters I made this week. Both are meant to be used hard so I didn't fuss a lot over the finish, which is linseed oil and bees wax. They shoot good for me.








This big one has copper lined holes (don't know why). I have these yellow Thera Tubes on it for target practice because it's very easy on my hands and combined with the shock absorbency of a big frame it makes for a very smooth shooter.

















This little poacher-style fork is very different. It gives a little shock with the 1842's, so it's not a fork that I'd want to shoot with for hours of practice. But it is a lot of fun and very pocketable. Just change the tube size to 1745 and you can take some game with it.

















And here they are together:








Hope you like them, but thanks for looking anyways.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm drooling all over my keyboard for the one with the yellow tubes!
WOW!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Those are really sharp looking. Love the finish on them.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great job dh that first one is fantastic!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Those are both top notch DH, function and beauty..


----------



## polecat (May 17, 2011)

quality as allways love the first one it's a corker
polecat


----------



## riverman (Nov 26, 2011)

They look really good, nice job.

Your weather is a whole lot better than ours too!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Love both of them. Don't know if you will want to shoot the one with yellow tubes. Someone was drooling on it.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

orcrender said:


> Love both of them. Don't know if you will want to shoot the one with yellow tubes. Someone was drooling on it.


That's okay, I was too. Shoots like a dream!









Thanks everybody for your comments.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Dayhiker. Your slingshots have become some of the best stuff posted here. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> Dayhiker. Your slingshots have become some of the best stuff posted here. Thank you for sharing.


Thank you Ray, but with Martin, Chepo, Chanke, and Xidoo, I can't cop to that.


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful Dayhiker, You did good!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes I like them, good work.


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

I wish my naturals would look as good...!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Beautiful shooters !


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Beautiful nats, DH. Yours that you don't fuss over look better than mine that I do.

TB Yellow is a highly underrated plinking tube. Nice easy draw, good speed, and lasts a long time.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> Beautiful nats, DH. Yours that you don't fuss over look better than mine that I do.
> 
> TB Yellow is a highly underrated plinking tube. Nice easy draw, good speed, and lasts a long time.


Not true, Henry. I'm a great admirer of your warm and honest looking naturals. And that wood you've got down there . . .


----------

